# When cameras have  amind of there own.



## ferny (Sep 1, 2004)

The digital camera that I use isn't the best. Occasionally it can decide to make a photo pink or green. For another forum I had to take a picture of a reflection. I thought it would be nice to use a cd that I got with a magazine with a speaker reflected on it. 

This is what my camera decided to give me. :mrgreen:






I think it's pretty good though. And better than the one I wanted.





Erm, excuse the thumb. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2004)

Whoa.  Funky.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 2, 2004)

huh... no comments


----------



## Artemis (Sep 2, 2004)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

